# С Днем рождения, Akok!



## thyrex (4 Янв 2012)

*Сегодня 5-го января отмечает свой день рождения главнокомандующий портала safezone.cc
Поздравляем его с этим замечательным праздником*

*Поздравлений Константину
Много мы хотим сказать:
Настоящий он мужчина
И приятно поздравлять
Вот такого – золотого!
Будь всегда-всегда таким!
Мы в тебе, как в совершенстве,
Изменений не хотим.
Пусть года проходят мимо,
Не касаясь Константина!
Во все ты вкладываешь душу
И ищешь совершенства в том,
Что беглым взглядом не оценишь,
Но что зовется мастерством.
Желаем не бояться риска,
И среди множества дорог
Найти такую, что подарит
Надежду, веру и любовь!
*

А в качестве еще одного поздравления (хотя он и не одессит ) - песня​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDSxfoHWCS8


----------



## iskander-k (4 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю !!!


----------



## Sfera (4 Янв 2012)

*Желаю здоровья - так часто его не хватает!
Веселья желаю - оно никогда не мешает!
Удачи желаю - она ведь приходит нечасто!
И просто желаю огромного личного счастья!








Твой День Рождения зимой,
Но пусть метели и морозы
Не охлаждают праздник твой!
И пусть несутся с неба звёзды
Тебя обрадовать мечтой.

Твой День Рожденья. Снег лежит,
Собою предвкушая счастье..
Пускай оно с тобой летит
По жизни. С ним не расставайся.

Любви большой в пути твоём!
Такой, чтоб без конца и края!
Константин, с твоим Рожденья Днем
Тебя сегодня поздравляю!
*


----------



## Drongo (4 Янв 2012)

Костя! С Днюхой тебя. 

Чтобы у тебя всё было хорошо в жизни, в работе, в судьбе, в делах. Крепкого здоровья тебе, счастья, любви и всего-всего чего ты хотел бы ещё сам.

Песня от меня.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z56hoVd-t8U

С Днём Рождения ещё раз! :good2:


----------



## shestale (5 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю!!! Желаю счастья и здоровья, а так-же всех благ!!!


----------



## Techno (5 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## aidoqa (5 Янв 2012)

С днем рождения)


----------



## Severnyj (5 Янв 2012)

Константин, от души поздравляю!


----------



## orderman (5 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю с днем рождения!!!


----------



## Warrior Kratos (5 Янв 2012)

С днюхой!!!!!!!!!!:drinks:arty:


----------



## грум (5 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю!!!Желаю здоровья а остальное приложится.


----------



## goredey (5 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю! Удачи во всем!


----------



## S.R (5 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю с днём рожденья !


----------



## Hotab (5 Янв 2012)

*Днем рождения*

От души я тебя поздравляю,
Веселись в этот день, не скучай!
Я желаю тебе столько счастья,
Чтоб оно пролилось через край.
Пусть хорошее все запомнится,
Все задуманное – пусть исполнится,
Пусть глаза твои счастьем светятся,
И хорошие люди встретятся!


----------



## Сашка (5 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю)


----------



## Mila (5 Янв 2012)

*Хотим поздравить с днем рожденья,
И счастья в жизни пожелать,
На жизнь не надо обижаться,
Не стоит в жизни унывать.
Пусть будет все: гроза, метели,
Пусть будет радость и покой,
А если станет очень грустно,
Ты помни, мы всегда с тобой.*










​
Будь таким, какой ты есть


----------



## icotonev (5 Янв 2012)

С Днем Рождения ! 
С праздником от всего коллектива...Желаю крепкого здоровья, много денег и много, много успехов..!







А это твой подарок:


----------



## Arbitr (5 Янв 2012)

вот только проснулся, сразу бросился поздравлять, желаю чтоб твои желания офигевали от твоих возможностей!)) С днем рождения дружище!!


----------



## Farger (5 Янв 2012)

Желаю радости всегда 
И настроенья бодрого, 
Не знать печали никогда 
И в жизни всего доброго. 
Никогда не унывать, 
Не видеть огорчения, 
И дни с улыбкой начинать, 
Как в этот День Рождения!


----------



## zirreX (5 Янв 2012)

С днём рождения!!!


----------



## OKshef (5 Янв 2012)

Костя! Поздравляю! В качестве подарка такая фраза:

*Достойный человек не тот, у кого нет недостатков, а тот, у кого есть достоинство.*

С днем рождения!


----------



## Tiare (5 Янв 2012)

*Поздравляю! *


----------



## Ip_MEN (5 Янв 2012)

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!


----------



## edde (5 Янв 2012)

Костя с днем рождения! Счастья, здоровья, благополучия, ХОРОшЕГоНаСтроЕния:friends:


----------



## Amator (5 Янв 2012)

С Днем Рождения!!) Пойду за тебя выпью))


----------



## Саныч (6 Янв 2012)

*С днем рождения! *

*Пусть будут у тебя всегда наличные
На что ты их потратишь - дело личное
Быть может купишь дом, машину, дачу,
А после угостишь друзей на сдачу!*:drinks:


----------



## akok (6 Янв 2012)

Спасибо за поздравления!!!


----------



## Analyzer (6 Янв 2012)

С днем рождения!


----------

